# Alrighty, whats next to buy?



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just bought 2 boxes of Chaos Warriors, which leaves me with 36 Warriors and 5 Chaos Knights. 

So let's say you have $50 left to spend (which is all I have left in my WoC slush fund), any suggestions on what to get next? Marauders are out, I don't like Village People impersonators.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wasabi said:


> Marauders are out, I don't like Village People impersonators.


they have to be the real deal for you i take it then 

marauder horsemen, excellent models and cheap too, maybe some warhounds
or someone to lead the army?


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> they have to be the real deal for you i take it then
> 
> marauder horsemen, excellent models and cheap too, maybe some warhounds
> or someone to lead the army?


Hah yeah... ew Village People. Anywho, I plan to stay away from Marauders as I just don't like the look of the models, or the idea behind them. My personal ideas on Chaos is fully clad and armoured walking meat grinders, or hellish outworld demons, not "special interest" bikers. I'm also not fond of Warhounds this edition. 

However, a leader is a good idea. I was thinking either the Tzeentch Sorcerer on Disc or Khorne Juggerlord.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

With no large infantry blocks, the main problem you're going to have is your opponent's large infantry blocks. I'd infest in something that can distract and/or tie them up well, like hounds, marauder horsemen, Ogres, or more Chaos Knights. A wizard character would also be nice.


----------

